# Baseball Team and Individual Photos



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thursday evening I met with the team to shoot the pics. I had to wait out a thunderstorm before I could leave the house. Then it got real still and the sky was really uninviting photography wise.

This was my first try at this type of photography. It's not as easy as it looks. Even 13 yo's can't stand still or look in the right direction for more than 3 seconds! 

Attached is a scan I made from some baseball trading cards. I let the players look at them and decide what look they wanted. Then I tried to reproduce the look.

Thankfully, one of the moms (long time friend of the family) took over collecting the money and order forms. That really helped make things go smoothly.

I just wish the light would have been a little better.

Your thoughts welcome.
Mike


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Looking good Mike. Showing card images and having them pick a pose is a great idea. Of course now they will all want card size prints with their name on them. Like I said, great idea.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Man, those are pro shots for sure. The first look like trading cards I use to have....Great job!!!!


----------



## marlinchick30 (Mar 11, 2009)

You might want to check whats in the back ground before you take the pic. All in all they look good.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> You might want to check whats in the back ground before you take the pic.


I did check. I tried to eliminate the clutter as best as I could. This is their home field and I was at the mercy of the coach. When you walk out on the field and look at home plate, fence is all you can see. Even though I was kneeling on one knee, I still got background clutter but at least it is soft and out of focus. Actually I wanted a blue sky for the background but that didn't happen. The sky didn't cooperate. 
Mike


----------



## marlinchick30 (Mar 11, 2009)

I was talking about the one with the trash can in the back.. All the other ones are ok. Just look past the subject and think what might be back there. And would it show up at all and do I want it back there.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Hmmm... might be able to take that barrel out of the pic with a little magic dust!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Very nice Mike. I'm guessing fill flash as there's no nasty shadows under the hat brims and noses. Really good exposure on the whole set.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> I'm guessing fill flash


Yessir, 580 EX II mounted on a Di100FR2 Newton rotating flash bracket w/Canon Off Shoe Cord.


----------

